

The decline of modernity? - dnautics
http://charltonteaching.blogspot.com/2010/09/decline-of-medicine-refutes-modernity.html

======
dnautics
While spot-on in the big picture, I think this is a little pessimistic.
Chemotherapies have lost the severity of their side effects in the last six
years, even, although it's hard for me to say if that's a result of
innovations that had been preloaded from even earlier, if those techniques are
sustainable, and if detailed focus on those problems which affect a few people
have detracted from large scale problems that might overrun us.

